# Buy Kindle Fire at Walmart and get $50 gift card - $149 final cost!



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Didn't see if anyone else had posted this: Buy the Fire for $199 and get a $50 Walmart gift card for future use! (don't really like shopping at Walmart, but hey, a deal is a deal!) We used the first gift card to buy a 2nd Fire, and now we have 2 Kindle Fires for under $300 - no having to share! Don't know how much longer this is available - we bought them Monday night!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I found this link with some info:

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details/ae4e7aaf-8376-4e8c-90fc-1b8dd2f53c4a/kindle-fire-50-wal-mart-gc


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

That's a really great deal. Even people who don't normally shop at Walmart can easily find a productive way to use that $50 gift card.


----------

